# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous !

## Sandrine02220

Je me présente, je mappelle Sandrine, je suis de lAisne !
J'ai un Staffie de 5 ans depuis 2 ans.
J'aimerais trouver des cani-ballades ou rando car il est un peu timide, je voudrais qu'il connaisse d'autres toutous pour jouer et se balader.
J'ai aussi un chat qui est une grosse paresseuse et dort tout le temps.
Voili voilou  ::

----------


## Sara38

Bienvenue sur le forum :-)

----------


## Tchangou

Bonjour et bienvenue!

----------

